# Fluval fx6 pipe to big



## Rabbit229

im buying the fluval fx6 but have a problem with the in-out pipes, for one they are ribbed and will need change these to pvc clear tubing but the big problem I have is the inline co2 atomiser diffuser system it's only 12/16mm hose and the fx6 is much bigger. I think it's a 22mm hose!

What can I do about this? Is they any reducers on the market


----------



## MWS

The FX6 has 1" (25mm) hoses, if you are planning on an FX6 I assume you have a fairly large tank. I have one running on a Juwel 240 and faced the same problem, what has worked wonders for me is running a Fluval 206 alongside with both the Up inline atomiser and a Hydor inline 300W heater.

The 206 has no media/sponges in place, it's purely for the heater/Co2 turnover - both of which are rock steady.  I'm using the standard twin output from the FX6 with the standard Ducksbill from the 206 directly behind (if that make sense)

You can pick a 205/6 up for 20/30 quid which is a cheap option for an easy fix considering the price of reducers/taps/pipework.

Reducing the diameter of the FX6 pipework defeats the object - may as well run a Eheim Pro III or similar with much reduced (what will be the same) flow - 1" clear hose is readily available.


----------



## ian_m

Rabbit229 said:


> will need change these to pvc clear tubing


You will have severe problems getting 1" clear PVC tubing bending "nicely" without kinking, which is why ribbed tubing is supplied, its bend radius is quite tight and it won't kink.


----------



## Rabbit229

Yes thanks Ian im aware of this, was going for the glass tulips to get around that problem with the pipe bending


----------



## ian_m

Tulips ? I assume you mean lily pipes ? Have you found 1" diameter ones then to match the FX5 ?


----------



## Rabbit229

Lol I'm new to this aquascape' yes Lilly's  
No ive not found Lilly's to match ive not looked yet but sounds like I'll be doing as MWS has mentioned. I'll get 2 smaller external filters 

Loving this forum. So much help and info


----------



## banthaman.jm

Rabbit have a clear spraybar made instead of lilly pipes, you will achieve better flow in your tank IMO.
Jim


----------



## ian_m

Rabbit229 said:


> No ive not found Lilly's to match ive not looked yet...


You can of course make your own spray bars. In your case from say 1" PVC pipe with a line of holes drilled in it. You would need to find some monster suction cups to stick it to the back of the tank though.

If using two filters it needs to be done like this, which many people have done with no issues.


----------



## Rabbit229

Thanks Jim' we're would I get one made?

I'm going to buy 2-206 fluval and 1 fx6
I'll need the 2-206 fluval because I'm going to need 2 heaters and 2 co2 regulators

I'll get 2 spray bars made for the fluval 206


----------



## Rabbit229

Thanks for the drawing Ian, will I need 2 co2 regulators for a 900 ltr


----------



## Rabbit229

You can pick a 205/6 up for 20/30 quid which is a cheap option for an easy fix considering the price of reducers/taps/pipework.
.[/QUOTE]
Were can I pick 2 of these at this price. They are £80 each the ones I can find


----------



## ian_m

Rabbit229 said:


> Thanks for the drawing Ian, will I need 2 co2 regulators for a 900 ltr


One quality regulator should be enough. You will need two quality needle valves to control the rate for each side.


----------



## Rabbit229

Ian in your diagram you show 2 feeds coming of the regulater needle one and needle two. Is this standard will I be able to do the same with this regulator from co2art
This is Premium Complete Aquarium CO2 System for tank up to 500L

Everything what you need to start CO2 System in minutes. Hand picked elements by our specialists will give you peace of mind that you haven't missed anything.

You will be able to use this set with most EU and UK standard CO2 cylinders including CO2 Fire Extinguisher. This set can be used with sodastream cylinder if separate adapter purchased.

Including Dual Stage Regulator for advance fine tuning and "End-Of-Tank Dumps" prevention.

Products included in this System :


Dual Stage, Two Gauge Regulator with Solenoid
High Quality Precision Metal CO2 Bubble Counter with Build-in check valve and Magnify Holder
Original UP New Inline CO2 Atomizer Diffuser System 
Complete Drop checker set with premixed solution
3m of CO2 Resistant Tubing
5 x CO2 Resistant Tubing Suction Cups & 2 x Hose Suction Cups
Am I right in saying that I need to add to this order a:
2: none return valve 
1: inline diffuser
1: 2 way needle connector 
1: bubble counter


----------



## ian_m

Yes all above OK, but you will need a splitter to split the regulator output into two supplies.
http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...brass-co2-splitter-for-solenoid-and-regulator
This looks like you bolt it onto the output of the regulator needle valve, which of course isn't needed any more as the splitter has two needle valves.

Make sure you get the correct size diffuser 12mm or 16mm to cope with your filter piping.

These one way valves are good as they have locking nuts.
http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...ight-quality-brass-co2-check-valve-non-return

Probably also need some more CO2 tubing and suction cups.

Have a talk with CO2 art, they are very helpful.


----------



## Rabbit229

Ok I'm thinking of 3 external filters for my tank

2x 106 fluval with no medium in side these will carry up the two co2 diffusers and two 300 watt heaters with two spray bars along the back

1x fx6 fuval this will be used to filter my tank

And I have bought a xf - 130 maxpect gyre for extra flow in the 7x2x2 

What you think about this?
Do you know of any were I can buy the filters at a bargain, it's getting very expensive this


----------



## ian_m

How are you going to ensure all the water has a passed through your fx6 filter if it is the only filter with media in the system ?

Why not just use pumps rather than 2 empty filters ? Seen this is display tanks to add CO2, heat the water and UV steriliser.


 

Have you considered a sump, which can be considerably cheaper to do DIY and suits large tanks. Have to be careful about CO2 losses, but you can get monster flow rates and large filtration surfaces and easy cleaning. High volume (say 2000l/hr) pumps are available for as little as £70.
http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/jebao-dc2000-p-14851.html
Going up to 14,000l/hr for a bargain £1100....

Have a look in other peoples journals to what they have done with large tanks and high tech.


----------



## ian_m

These big tanks have sumps & CO2. Just some ideas.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/1000.32902/
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-next-episode-800-litres.34862/
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/1-000-l-project-aquascape-by-windyhead.33061/
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/400-gallon.28821/
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-850ltr-tank.23164/#post-237865
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/thread-closed.22700/


----------



## Rabbit229

My only concern with the sump was loss of co2 and I never thought of using just pumps.

How about using the external as filters also just to be on the safe side of ample filteration. I'm sure more is better than not enough


----------



## ian_m

There was a tank I saw that had three spray bars across the back. Two bars were connected to filters + CO2 injection and third centre bar to a loop like in my picture with an inline heater.


----------



## Rabbit229

Ok cool so you recommend I run three spray bars across the top, will the fx6 fuval come with a spray bar or will I need to get one made


----------



## ian_m

Rabbit229 said:


> will the fx6 fuval come with a spray bar


It only comes with outlet nozzles.


----------



## Rabbit229

I think it's to power for a spray bar


----------



## Andy Thurston

ian_m said:


> One quality regulator should be enough. You will need two quality needle valves to control the rate for each side.


just to add to this
if using a co2art regulator on a huge tank dont get one with the smc needle valve fitted because it will not let enough co2 through.


----------



## banthaman.jm

Rabbit229 said:


> I think it's to power for a spray bar



You can widen the holes on a spraybar which would decrease the flow out of it, if it is needed.

I have seen an article on here wher someone made one from clear acrylic pipe, just can't remember who.  People have posted videos on YouTube as well.
Jim


----------



## Wallace

Rabbit229 said:


> I think it's to power for a spray bar




The FX6 works perfectly with a Tetratec EX2400 spray bar. Can be bought for around £17 delivered from eBay. That's what I'm using with my FX6 in my 5ft tank. 

The flow is amazing and that is pushing the water the full 5ft length of the tank, and not the 2ft front to back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbit229

I'll have a look at them spray bars. Think I'd like one to go right across the back of the tank.
I've bought my pumps today got them for a good deal I think. £333 for 2 206 and 1 fx6 fluval.

I called co2art as well and bought the stuff I needed. Well I think it's right! I told the guy my tank size and he as advised me on what to get. I was told it's a custom build! I don't know exactly what is ment by this. It's cost me £295 for the stuff. I was advised to get a ph control as well


----------

